# [Wet Thumb Forum]-As per Ekims request



## imported_Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 31, 2003)

I've since removed all the Elatine triandra from the right side - to be replaced with
pearlweed. Also the rotala wallichi has recovered (recently aquired) and has been moved to a better location. Welcome to the jungle!
-
Ghazanfar Ghori


----------



## imported_Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 31, 2003)

I've since removed all the Elatine triandra from the right side - to be replaced with
pearlweed. Also the rotala wallichi has recovered (recently aquired) and has been moved to a better location. Welcome to the jungle!
-
Ghazanfar Ghori


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

Beautiful. 

I particularly like the blue dempseys in there.

Proverbs 3:7-8


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2003)

Wow G.

You got a masterpiece there. I'm impressed.

Let me know if you have anything for sale. PM me

I really like this plant


----------



## imported_Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 31, 2003)

Phil: Yeah the blue JDs do look nice! The
blue contrasts very well with the green and
I love the fish. They're active, not aggressive
at all and haven't damaged any plants. I just
hope they stay that way!

DrJay: Your interest in plants revived?! 
I thought you'd ditched us plant folks for african cichlids. Welcome back!
You like the gratiola huh. Its a really nice
plant (thanks Cavan) that grows at JUST the
right speed. I think Ben Morrow has some for
sale on aquabid. Try it - you won't regret it.

-
Ghazanfar Ghori


----------



## ekim (Jan 31, 2004)

humm... I think I seen that tank in Amano's NA book 1









Great job!


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2003)

> quote:
> 
> DrJay: Your interest in plants revived?!
> I thought you'd ditched us plant folks for african cichlids. Welcome back!


Are we feeling a little sarcastic ?.









If it wasn't for my recent home change I would probably still keep only planted tanks. I wanted something less time consuming and less equipment needed setup. 
In my future house I will definitely have planted tanks as thats my initial aqua interest.

Thanks for the aquabid tip. I checked him out and will be ordering soon









Join as at www.njas.net


----------



## imported_Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 31, 2003)

Wasn't being sarcastic at all. I really thought
you'd given up planted aquaria and moved on to
africans. Hadn't even seen you active on the
board for a few months now.

-
Ghazanfar Ghori


----------



## ekim (Jan 31, 2004)

oops, now that I read my reply it sort of came out wrong! I didn't mean you copied a tank, I meant it was good enought to be in his books!
sorry!

Very nice tank!

doh!


----------



## imported_Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 31, 2003)

I don't know if its THAT good. Its a jungle.
I'm letting everything go wild in order to
overcome some algae issues I'm having. 
Seems to be working.

-
Ghazanfar Ghori


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2003)

> quote:
> 
> Originally posted by Ghazanfar Ghori:
> I don't know if its THAT good. Its a jungle.
> ...


Algae never goes away I guess.

I had some major brushed algae in my tank but its done now and everything is back to normal.

What happened to all your rainbows ?

Join as at www.njas.net


----------



## imported_Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 31, 2003)

I sold the rainbows. They were getting too big and were taking away focus from
the plants. Some day I'll setup a tank specifically for rainbows.

-
Ghazanfar Ghori


----------



## imported_Svennovitch (Feb 1, 2003)

GG, very nice!!
I like the Dutch aquascaping! Lots of plants and colours! Congratulations!









Gratiola? Huh? What is the whole name? Is it a ludwigia sp?
I think I have the same plant, I always thought it was Eusterella stellata.

Sven

Have a look @ my tank !


----------



## imported_Svennovitch (Feb 1, 2003)

Oops! I saw the new threads in the Plant Database.

Sven

Have a look @ my tank !


----------



## imported_Svennovitch (Feb 1, 2003)

Ghazanfar,

another question: what is the latin name of those blue JD's? And what is JD standing for?
Is it a cichlid or a killy fish or...?

Thanks!
Sven


----------



## imported_Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 31, 2003)

Its a cichlid. 
Scientific name is Cichlasoma octofasciatum.
English name is Jack Dempsey. The blue
Jack Dempsey is a natural mutation of the
regular jack dempsey.
Heres an article on it...
http://www.elacuarista.com/secciones/tfhblue.htm

-
Ghazanfar Ghori


----------



## imported_Svennovitch (Feb 1, 2003)

Thanks, Ghazanfar!

I especially like the picture on your website! Amazing, phew!!

Are the females as colourful as the males? How big will they get? Did you breed with them already? Are they hostile?

A lot of questions, sorry about that









Sven

Have a look @ my tank !


----------



## imported_Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 31, 2003)

Thanks! Took me a while to get that picture.
Yes, the males and females are both quite colorful - 
no significant difference in colors. The male have extended
dorsal and anal fins thoough and seems less 'stocky' than the
females. No agression (unlike regulars JDs) that I've noticed yet.

-
Ghazanfar Ghori


----------



## Tenor1 (Mar 3, 2003)

What a beautiful tank! I'm surprised that Jack Dempseys are gentle enough for the tank. This forum has some of the most beautiful tanks I've ever seen.

It's a pleasure to be a member!

Regards,
Carlos

==============================
I try to keep the tank plain and simple but it never stays that way!


----------



## JamesHoftiezer (Feb 2, 2003)

It may be jungle but .... I LIKE IT.

You've got some great color and contrasts there. Most tanks I've seen with that many species of plant merge into a giant mass of blah. You managed to plant each one so that it is always contrasting in color and shape. Then you seemed to have planted just enough so that no one plant really takes over the 'scape.

Its awesome.

*James Hoftiezer

Tank Journal - Aquascape ( Latest / Archive )
Tank Journal - Parts and Construction ( Latest / Archive )*


----------



## imported_Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 31, 2003)

Yeah but I'm getting tired of trying to keep
it like that. I ripped out a bunch of plants,
and cut down on the number of species. I'm
going to slowly turn this into a 'lower'
maintainence tank. Some of this stuff grows
real fast and now that I've got a handle on
my algae issue, I'm going to get rid of the
plants that fall into my weekly trimming
schedule. Also thinking about getting rid of the
E. stellata. I hate it when the growing tip
crumples up for no reason.

-
Ghazanfar Ghori


----------



## JamesHoftiezer (Feb 2, 2003)

I've had that happen on two e.stellata tips, but it was 2 of 20, so I weeded them out. Not sure if it was deficiency. Kinda reminded me of some flowers as they go to seed.

I know when I started my tank I ordered in and bummed 20-25 varieties of plants. As time went on many went bye-bye and some were replaced. The r.wallichi and r.magenta had poor growth issues. The mayaca was a thread algae magnet. The microsword, stargrass and hygro grew out of control.

Right now I think I have ten species. For the moment its a good number, but I bring in 1-2 at any time, see how they go and maybe move them into a central position.

*James Hoftiezer

Tank Journal - Aquascape ( Latest / Archive )
Tank Journal - Parts and Construction ( Latest / Archive )*


----------



## JamesHoftiezer (Feb 2, 2003)

P.S> I am a newbie which implies I am horrribly impatient. The above time frame may sound like years of experience ... its really four months.

Just wanted to make sure I didn't mislead anyone into thinking I had a beard of riccia, microsword for hair and take in nutrients from my feet.

*James Hoftiezer

Tank Journal - Aquascape ( Latest / Archive )
Tank Journal - Parts and Construction ( Latest / Archive )*


----------



## imported_Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 31, 2003)

Glad to know you're not afflicated with
collectoritis. I've been at it for 2 years
now and just recently have finally been
able to rid myself of this disease.
Not entirely though! I think I just ran out
of easily available plants to try. Still looking
for those elusive ones that you see from
singapore. I'm on the lookout for a green background plant. Trying out some rotala sp. nanjashen to see how that does. So far it seems
to be quite pretty!

-
Ghazanfar Ghori


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2003)

How about new picture update after all those plants were removed.

Join as at www.njas.net


----------



## imported_Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 31, 2003)

Never! It looks awful right now. Give it a few weeks..

-
Ghazanfar Ghori


----------



## Wheeler (Feb 8, 2004)

RE: green background plants.

Ghazanfar,

Have you tried Limnophila aquatica? I really like it so far. Nice and big and bushy.

Best wishes,
John Wheeler


----------



## 2la (Feb 3, 2003)

> quote:
> 
> Originally posted by Ghazanfar Ghori:
> Glad to know you're not afflicated with
> ...


Ghazanfar, you sound exactly like me, 'cept I'm going on three years now! After trying to stuff every conceivable species I've ever found and wanted to keep in a 40G, I've slowly come around to the painful (but ultimately rewarding!) realization that LESS IS MORE. My tank's coming along now that I've weeded out some species, and I'm much, much more satisfied with my overall aquascape. I'm still experimenting with a few species in the back corner, but once that's done and I'm reasonably satisfied, maybe I'll work up the courage to post a picture a two.

Regarding the E. stellata, I've added some leftover R/O Right to my super-soft water, and the crumpled leaves have resolved! Granted, it's only been two weeks and the leaves may crumple again (as Baensch writes), but the fact that all the growing shoots started producing healthy leaves again _all at the same time_ certainly suggests that there was at least a nutrient deficiency superimposed upon what may be a natural tendency to crumple--at least in my situation.

Now, regarding the Rotala sp. 'Nanjashen', Tropica has this listed as the proper name for Mayaca sellowiana, which I sent to you. Is it in fact the same species? IMO, M. sellowiana's growth characteristics (including the above-substrate roots) are strikingly similar to that of M. fluviatilis, which makes me a little suspicious about it actually being a Rotala species. What do you think?

BTW, another GREAT bushy plant you can try is green Myriophyllum matogrossense. Fast grower but easy to prune, and is IMO the most attractive of the bushy or whorled stemmed plants. Just a suggestion. Continued success with a great looking tank!


----------



## imported_Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 31, 2003)

I've had mayaca fluvatilis, and tried mayaca sellowiana too (thanks) but 
the plant that I received as rotala sp. najashen isn't either of them.
It's similar - but its not it. The leaf shape is different from the
macaya species. Internodal distance is more and its got less leaves per node.
Myriophyllum matogrossense sounds interesting - I'll see if I can get my grubby hands
on some and give it a shot.

Keep an eye on that stellata - it does that to me every time. It'll grow nice
and then just about when I'm getting ready for a picture - its crumples and
I start all over again. You can actually see it starting to crumple before it
actually does. This tiem around as soon as I noticed it was doing it - I cut off
about 3" from the growing tip. Getting bushy growth now...but the crown is smaller.
It'll find itself out of my tank when I find something to take its spot.

-
Ghazanfar Ghori


----------



## tsunami06 (Feb 6, 2003)

I heard that the Ludwigia spec Cuba that Tropica sells over in Europe does not stunt
and gets more intense coloration than Eusteralis stellata. I am really looking
forward to receiving it soon.

And are we speaking about Myriophyllum matogrossense var green? I've been looking for
that plant for months! It looks like an amazing
plant, although I do not know how it compares
to my Limnophila aquatica.

Carlos


----------



## 2la (Feb 3, 2003)

I'll heed your warning of course, Ghazanfar, but right now the coincidence and effect of adding the R/O Right are just too striking: ALL crowns are growing very healthily ALL at the same time! Now, I add potassium and nitrates and the whole shebang, so I can only surmise that R/O Right's providing a micronutrient that I'm just not getting with the other supplements--that is, if things hold up. We'll see where it goes. Thanks for sending me these plants--I thought I'd never get a chance to at least try them out!


----------



## imported_Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 31, 2003)

Let me know how it goes - maybe you've discovered what all of
us have been looking for - including Kasselmann.

-
Ghazanfar Ghori


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2003)

2la,

Two weeks is great. I am wondering about your comment in this thread and in our private conversation about E. stellata.

The only person I know that consistently never has a problem with the stunting is Luis Navarro. He has 6-7 watts/gal in all his tanks minimum. He does not add anything to the tanks except Dupla Drops and Flourish daily. Only in the last few weeks has he started adding a little Flourish Nitrogen but has been growing the ES for a long time. He does twice weekly water changes. You are adding R/O water to 0 degree hardness water. I know a little about R/O water and I don't have a clue about what R/O Right water is. But, I have a feeling that your water has very little in it that you don't add.

So if your water has nothing that you don't add and Luis changes his twice a week. Maybe the answer with E. stellata is not what it needs that we are not adding, but what are you and Luis *removing* that inhibits it's growth?

It would be interesting to try to change your water just as you see it getting that weak growth around the top and see if it pops right back out. Some of mine is at that point, I'll let you know.

Where is that Python? Just a thought. It might be crap, but it's worth consideration.

Ben

www.aquatic-plants.org

40 Breeder, 5.5 watts/gal CF, Automatic CO2, 30ppm CO2, pH 6.7, KH 5, GH 15, K 20ppm, NO3 5-10ppm, PO4 0.3-0.6ppm, Flourish 15ml 2-3 x week, Flourish Fe 15ml 2-3 x week


----------



## 2la (Feb 3, 2003)

Two weeks is _good_? Really? James, how long has your stellata been going?

Ben, to clarify my water situation, I don't use R/O water at all. What comes out of the tap is already 0 dGH and 0 dKH, so the treatment facility must use something akin to a reverse-osmosis system. The R/O Right I'm referring to is a product made by Kent for reconstituting water from an R/O system. Click here for a complete product description. So far, it seems to be providing the missing ingredient--whatever that may be.


----------



## JamesHoftiezer (Feb 2, 2003)

I started my e.stellata group in December. The first few stems went to mush. I bummed a few more and its been going ever since.

To date I have always topped the stems, discarded the roots and replanted. I like the level of bushiness I have now and hate to prune off the royal purple color. I usually discard 1/3 of the total stems becuase of multiplication. I do the prune when some hit the top of the water (24"). I'll then take them down to 10". To date I have grown 30-40 stems of the plant.

One thing that may stand out in my tank is that I do not do regular water changes. I do ~20% in dilution changes each week, but I do not perform traditional water changes. The dilutions are performeed 2-3 times a week when I top off the tank and let it run into the overflow for a while. I recently did a 50% water change and the tips of the e.stellata dried up before I could refill the water. Needless to say the tops of the stems dropped all their leaves (day before pictures







)

I have set up my dosing regiment based on depletion of nutrients as opposed to resetting the nutrient levels regularly.

The royal purple color comes from regular use of ecogrow aquatic trace. If I lower the trace doses I can see the color fade to a golden mustard color.


> quote:
> 
> Iron 7%
> Mn 2 %
> ...


Stats @ 9pm 
Size=100g
Light=330w PC (2x5300k, 4x6400k)
Light Period = 13hour
Temp=81F
PH=6.8 (Constant per controller)
KH=4
GH=8
NO2=0ppm
NO3=3ppm
NH3=0ppm
PO4=.01ppm
Fe=0

Ferts daily @ 8am
5ppm K2SO4 
30ml trace per PMDD 
2ppm KNO3 every other day

*James Hoftiezer

Tank Journal - Aquascape ( Latest / Archive )
Tank Journal - Parts and Construction ( Latest / Archive )*


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2003)

So R/O Right is similar to Seachem's Equillibrium. I use that. I didn't have to in the past, but all this rain we have had the last few months has diluted out our water.

James, what you add to your tank is interesting. Pretty much not that high PO4 and NO3 doing that most people (including me) are doing these days. I think it's cool.

Still, even if you don't do a "normal" water change, you do change your water it seems in some fashion. (If I am reading your description)

Again, James, 2la, and adding in Luis, all your tanks don't get the mega dosing that a lot of us throw in these days. Also, they get more fresh water.

I still see a possibility for something being removed in your tanks that is inhibiting the growth of ES in all ours.

Again, a wild stab, but plausible,
Ben

www.aquatic-plants.org

40 Breeder, 5.5 watts/gal CF, Automatic CO2, 30ppm CO2, pH 6.7, KH 5, GH 15, K 20ppm, NO3 5-10ppm, PO4 0.3-0.6ppm, Flourish 15ml 2-3 x week, Flourish Fe 15ml 2-3 x week


----------



## 2la (Feb 3, 2003)

> quote:
> 
> Again, James, 2la, and adding in Luis, all your tanks don't get the mega dosing that a lot of us throw in these days. Also, they get more fresh water.


What do you mean by "mega-dosing"? Are people adding more than 7-10ppm nitrates, 20-25 ppm potassium, or 0.43ppm phosphates (3x/week)? Should I go up on the phosphates?



> quote:
> 
> I still see a possibility for something being removed in your tanks that is inhibiting the growth of ES in all ours.


That may be the case in other's tanks, but in my situation the only change that could have accounted for the good new growth is the _addition_ of the R/O Right. To the extent possible, I've been changing 50% of the water on a weekly basis for the longest time.

Perhaps when I get a chance I'll write Seachem and ask them for a compositional breakdown of their product...


----------



## JamesHoftiezer (Feb 2, 2003)

I'm currently cutting back the amount of epsom salts in my trace. Noticing the GH going higher than KH, I'm worried about excess Mg that might cause a problem with calcium uptake.

I do notice that when doising higher nitrates the growth of the e.stellata does slow. After burning some stems I've done a WC and will withhold nitrates for a few days to see if I can spur some growth. I know it sounds strange but let me see what effect it has.

*James Hoftiezer

Tank Journal - Aquascape ( Latest / Archive )
Tank Journal - Parts and Construction ( Latest / Archive )*


----------



## Wheeler (Feb 8, 2004)

Ben,

I can't get results with the current trend of "mega-dosing", and neither do any of the current crop of the US's best aquascapers. Not that I'm putting myself in the same boat, but Amano proved that frequent water changes and light/modest fertilization can provide the best results. I keep gravitating back to dosing 7 days a week in much smaller quantities than todays recommendations. Further, I feel like I've suffered just about every toxicity in the book trying to make it work. I still load up on traces and PO4, but everything else is cut WAY back-- especially NO3. I stopped that months ago and my plants have never looked back.

IMO, the "new way" is not the best for everyone despite the experience of its biggest proponent/advocator, IMVHO. Albeit, water column dosing is FAR superior and, IMHO, is more than a substitute for any expensive substrate. It's difficult to make hard and fast generalizations about any of this, of course. 

This hobby is definitely more complex than anyone seems to give it credit for.

Best wishes,
John Wheeler


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2003)

Hehehe... so much to reply to.

Before I get started, I have another observation about the stunting of ES. I have seen other people mention it as well. It seems to always happen after a large addition of nutrients. Smaller more frequent dosing seems to help... like James does. read on....

2la, When I say "mega dosing," I mean just like you and I are doing as opposed to James who is dosing just a little every day or other people that dose almost nothing.

Here is a link to the composition of Equillibrium. Seachem Equillibrium

James, my GH out of the tap used to be 15 and the KH 2. I don't know if the GH was mostly Ca or Mg. It is much less lately with all the rain we have been having. I don't think you are getting as much down in SC. (rain) I hope that helps your concern.

As far as the merits and detractions of "mega dosing," I think you (Wheeler) hit it right on the head with your comment, "It's difficult to make hard and fast generalizations about any of this, of course." I think the "one method fits all" idea is crap. Mega dosing works great for me, but I am definitely not one to think it is right for everyone, and I know plenty of people that it absolutly does NOT work for. I have 5.5 watts/gal on a relatively short tank and I have had plants die in 72 hours when NO3 and PO4 got to low (hehe... by mistake I had 26ppm NO3 and 1.0ppm PO4 the other day. I just kept adding trace until it came down a little. No algae and the ES did great.) I think the way you and James are doing it with a little daily is the best. You know naturally, plants are not hit with high leves of nutrients 2-3 times a week and some could be shocked by the sudden change. My problem is that in the above high maintenance tank, forgetting to make that addition even one day could be a disaster, plus I just don't have time. (I have been better about it though)

That said, I believe it is all driven by light. Lots of light and the more nutrients you need. Especially trace. My new 75 has 4.5 watts/gal and is several inches taller. It doesn't need nearly the tedious attention that the other tank requires. I have a 10gal with soil and Flourite for substrate. It gets a Dupla drop every few days and DIY CO2. Nothing more. I'm growing ES in it right now, and it is doing just fine.

Here is a pic of my tank ( the high light one) from a few months ago. Yeah, the aquascaping sucks, but the plants are healthy and have great color. The tank listed below in my signature.

Well, it's late here in the mountains of Virginia and I have probably only succeeded in making myself unclear.







I think it is great to discuss the merits of other methods. It is not very welcome in other forums.

Ben

www.aquatic-plants.org

40 Breeder, 5.5 watts/gal CF, Automatic CO2, 30ppm CO2, pH 6.7, KH 5, GH 15, K 20ppm, NO3 5-10ppm, PO4 0.3-0.6ppm, Flourish 15ml 2-3 x week, Flourish Fe 15ml 2-3 x week


----------



## imported_Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 31, 2003)

I hate you Ben!








How can you get that ludwigia so damn red!
How much light are you pumping into that 10?

-
Ghazanfar Ghori


----------



## tsunami06 (Feb 6, 2003)

> quote:
> 
> Before I get started, I have another observation about the stunting of ES. I have seen other people mention it as well. It seems to always happen after a large addition of nutrients. Smaller more frequent dosing seems to help... like James does. read on....


Detlef Hupfeld, the judge from last year's AGA
contest, told me about growing unstunted
E. stellata in the exact same way. Tiny
pulses of NO3/PO4 got him lush, unstunted
stems. The color is also quite spectacular.
Of course, I have yet to try E. stellata.









Carlos


----------



## JaredtheAquamaniac (Feb 3, 2003)

Ben great work on the 10.

Ghazanfar not to turn this topic on its ear, but could you share how you got the distinction in your aquascape with the plants to avoid the "jungle of blah" as James put it so eloquently.









And don't let the ?'s of a newbie stop this thread, the ideas here are really something to learn from. Thanks.


----------



## JamesHoftiezer (Feb 2, 2003)

Well after burning th tops of the e.stellata, I did a large water dilution. After dilution I only added trace and K. No nitrates or epsom salts.

In the last 4 days the stems have gorwn 1.5" and the tops have purpled on most of the stems.

This is only anecdotal, but its an indicator. When I have some time I'll do some cycles with a ferts journal and regular testing.

Here and in the weekly thread I think we have exposed several challenges to this hobby.

1) At this point in time, the science of ferts in aquaria are not laws. Much more research is needed in a great many tanks to develop the scientific evidence of one regiment over another ..... kind alike diets









2) All tanks are different. The reason for #1 is because there are atleast a dozen variables that can come into play affecting the growth of plants.

3) All tanks are multi-species. Over time we are all looking for a compromise of tank, plants and ferts to suit our personalities (i.e. er maintain eco-systems). If all I wanted to grow was e.stellata, I could nail down exactly how it best grows, but in a system it is just one of many competing organisms.

*James Hoftiezer

Tank Journal - Aquascape ( Latest / Archive )
Tank Journal - Parts and Construction ( Latest / Archive )*


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2003)

Ben,

In your signature description you have Flourish Fe 15ml 2-3 x week.

Do you really dose 30-45 mls of Fe on weekly basis

Join as at www.njas.net


----------



## JaredtheAquamaniac (Feb 3, 2003)

Anybody know the concentration of Fe in Flourish Iron?


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2003)

> quote:
> 
> Originally posted by JaredtheAquamaniac:
> Anybody know the concentration of Fe in Flourish Iron?


Taken from Seachems website

It is a complexed ferrous (Fe+2) iron product which contains 10,000 mg/L of iron

Join as at www.njas.net


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2003)

> quote:
> 
> Do you really dose 30-45 mls of Fe on weekly basis


Yes, I do....or I did actually for months. I have been experimenting with using chelated Fe powder lately. It seems to do OK and is much cheaper, but I have developed some algae. I don't think I needed that much Fe, but things were going great, and I was chicken to mess it up. Again, in a high light tank, I believe traces are the key.

I have recently bought a house and keeping things going like I did before has become difficult. Hopefully I will be settled soon, and I'll be able to get back on it as closely as before.



> quote:
> 
> Ben great work on the 10.


Well, the pic is of the 40 actually, but thanks!! The 10 is a lot different. Little tanks are hard to work with. I admire people that have nice aquascapes in small tanks.

Ben

www.aquatic-plants.org

40 Breeder, 5.5 watts/gal CF, Automatic CO2, 30ppm CO2, pH 6.7, KH 5, GH 15, K 20ppm, NO3 5-10ppm, PO4 0.3-0.6ppm, Flourish 15ml 2-3 x week, Flourish Fe 15ml 2-3 x week


----------



## Freemann (Mar 19, 2004)

So Ghori Stellata is crumbling on you also could it be the same reason that ammania was doing it? Meaning high K dosing?

[This message was edited by Freemann on Sat May 03 2003 at 06:21 AM.]


----------



## imported_Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 31, 2003)

I can't say if stellata's growing tip crumpliing up was the same
thing. Although right now, after a few weeks of no K dosing its growing
really well. I'll keep a note of it and see if the frequency of
crumpling in stellata changes. It used to do it every few weeks. Its already
a little past due. I'll keep you posted.

-
Ghazanfar Ghori


----------

